# More Skateboarding



## MitchStrp (Mar 27, 2013)

Ankle is still broken but I found that shooting with a fish eye I can just sit and be comfortable. I really enjoy all these photos and would love to get better. C&C is very welcomed. Just let me know what you think I am very new to off camera lighting and thought I did an okay job today but was very comfortable with these!!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like them. I want to het a Fisheye and give it a try. I like effect.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 28, 2013)

nice set, Mitch, quite a progression from the last! Keep it up!


----------



## MitchStrp (Mar 28, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> nice set, Mitch, quite a progression from the last! Keep it up!



Thanks for the complement tattrat! I worked harder to get a more action shot and work on my lighting techniques.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

I would recommend cloning out the flashes from the first 2 images and the fourth. The first shot is my favorite one.


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 29, 2013)

They look cool, all I would say is get closer with that fisheye!


----------



## ryanwaff (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice! I think number 3 is the strongest! The first two would benefit from cropping your flash out of the image.


----------



## dangerita (Mar 29, 2013)

MitchStrp said:


> Ankle is still broken but I found that shooting with a fish eye I can just sit and be comfortable. I really enjoy all these photos and would love to get better. C&C is very welcomed. Just let me know what you think I am very new to off camera lighting and thought I did an okay job today but was very comfortable with these!!



Good job with lighting. For me the first photo is the best one. It is very good you took the shot from the ground, it madei t &#8203;&#8203;more impressive. By the others, I would try to improve composition, maybe find some interesting exterior - images could be more impressive. Fisheye is ideal for sport, especially for freestyle events. I really like it! But usually you have to be very very closed to get good shot ... and it could be a bit dangerous (I have some experiences with bmx )  Especially if you're sitting on the ground, moreover with a broken ankle... Be careful and good luck with other pictures! I am looking forward to your next outcome 

Best regards,
Petra


----------



## Brycycle53 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flash Stands in frame isnt something you wanna get used to doing, unless thats what you're going for. Thats my biggest challenge when shooting fish. also all of these are of the same angle, making them all basically the same photo. in the future pick your favorite one or two, and then try a few different angles to get variety. put yourself in the danger zone, where if you dont move youll get hit. Ive had several close calls but they make good photos. 

This set is definitely better than your last. I like the lighting and the clouds make an awesome background for these.


----------



## dangerita (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree that when you take "normal" shots, it is better to avoid the flash stand in the frame . But if it well placed, it could makes some good effect. Moreover it is very diffuclt to avoid the flash stand in the frame 







Best regards,
Petra


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 30, 2013)

It's not difficult to clone out a stand at all. And sorry Petra, but that flash is ultra distracting to me. Pulls my eyes so hard.


----------



## dangerita (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, it's ok, do not apologize. Everyone has "different tastes". We were looking for interesting street places, where we would take some industrial shots. Railway bridge with graffiti (means "quiet town")  was the right one and this effect added place the right atmosphere.

Thanks for your feedback,
Petra


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 30, 2013)

dangerita said:


> Hi, it's ok, do not apologize. Everyone has "different tastes". We were looking for interesting street places, where we would take some industrial shots. Railway bridge with graffiti (means "quiet town")  was the right one and this effect added place the right atmosphere.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback,
> Petra



Leaving your light and lightstand in the frame is not an effect lol but if you like, you like it I guess.


----------



## Brycycle53 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> dangerita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it's ok, do not apologize. Everyone has "different tastes". We were looking for interesting street places, where we would take some industrial shots. Railway bridge with graffiti (means "quiet town")  was the right one and this effect added place the right atmosphere.
> ...



It could be, if done right, and that was the desired outcome. Generally speaking, its something to be avoided. And cloning it out is cheating IMO. why not just take the photo right in the first place?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 30, 2013)

Brycycle53 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > dangerita said:
> ...



If cloning is cheating, then so is using strobes.


----------



## Brycycle53 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Brycycle53 said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Haha yea cause that makes sense?

"lets not give a **** about composition because you can fix it in photoshop"


----------



## dangerita (Mar 30, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> dangerita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it's ok, do not apologize. Everyone has "different tastes". We were looking for interesting street places, where we would take some industrial shots. Railway bridge with graffiti (means "quiet town")  was the right one and this effect added place the right atmosphere.
> ...



Flash in the frame is not mistake. Working with light is the same as working with composition. It is a tool and can be used differently. Some people like it, another not.

Best regards,
Petra


----------



## MitchStrp (Mar 30, 2013)

Brycycle53 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Brycycle53 said:
> ...



This ^^ I hate having to rely on photoshop to get "the shot" or capture the feel or look I am going for.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the 4th.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 30, 2013)

Brycycle53 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Brycycle53 said:
> ...



Sometimes you have to rely on tools to get the shot. It's not cheating, it's improvising. Same thing with using a strobe. If you don't have the light, you need to add it. 
If you don't have a place to put a strobe but in frame, you clone it out later. It's the beauty of technology, and advancing in it. Photoshop is a tool. Cloning is a tool. 
Strobes are a tool. Lenses are a tool. That's how it is. 

If that doesn't make any sense to you, then there's nothing much left to talk about I guess.


----------

